

Happy New Year from Asia - jsemrau

Wishing you a Happy New Year !
May 2015 bring you success, joy, peace and prosperity !
======
Jeremy1026
What is the future like!? -Jeremy, from Maryland USA

~~~
cmstoken
It's great! But I think you're already in it now.

------
mbasim
Happy New Year from New Zealand!

------
caaaB
same to you

